# Naples...



## 93171 (May 1, 2005)

We are having such an amazing time...we are six weeks into our 5 month trip and having a ball.....
Have spent three weeks in Spain....wonderful, apart from my purse being stolen on the metro....stuck in a metro with my two kids with not one euro, was a nightmare!!!
I need to head back to London in June for 5 days and a friend is coming to meet us around Naples to look after the kids...does anyone know of any campsites near Naples with a swimming pool and on teh coast???
ANy advice would be great.
Many thanks in advance
Gen


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

A bit north of Naples ( 50 miles ) and only if you are feeling wealthy

www.baiadomizia.it

Have you been to Naples before ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Naples*

Hi

Sorry - I can't really help, but maybe a PM to EDDIED - as Eddie lives near Sorrento.

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Be wary of Naples security wise. The topic has come up twice this evening in conversation at the Newbury show.

Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Naples*

 Buon giorno Genevieve,
in Naples itself or immediate vicinity there is not much to reccomend in the way of motorhome stops.
You would be better heading for Sorrento, where there are several sites such as Camping Santa Fortunata or Nube d'Argento amongst others. From Sorrento to Naples airport there is a bus service (Curreri) every 90 mins. or so - 1 hour journey. Then there is the Circumvesuviana train Sorrento - Pompei - Ercolano - Naples every 40 mins. - 75 mins journey, and a hydrofoil service every 90 mins Sorrento - Naples, about 30 mins journey.
Security in Naples is no worse than any big city, and certainly not as bad as Barcelona. Berlusconi is holding his first cabinet meeting in Naples on Wednesday, and no doubt he will wave his magic wand to cure all the city's ills!
(can't be more specific with website details etc as am on the road)
saluti,
eddied


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

This is taken from an American blog............

NAPLES IS A PERFECTLY SAFE PLACE TO VISIT, EVEN WITH KIDS, ................. if you're kids are really ugly. Yes, you don't want to travel to Naples unless you're in a group or you have rather ugly children to throw at those who accost you. I'm sure they would find that rather disgusting. We speak fluent Italian and still felt uncomfortable. We had to avoid pickpockets, wild dogs, garbage, graffiti, a street gang and getting ripped off by the taxi driver. That was just in walking a total of six blocks.

[Margherita's note: Can you say anything positive?]

[Dominick's response: No. My ancestors come from Naples and I still couldn't find anything positive to say.]

Even Berlusconi does not have a magic wand to sort out Naples

Naples or Barcelona ? ....................no contest


----------



## 93171 (May 1, 2005)

Hi..thanks for the feedback...have had a look at both web sites....ed...which one would you choose?? 2 kids, love swimming, cycling etc...def a pool and sea.... do either of them take camping cheques or ACsi card (couldnt see on their web sites).
Many thanks for all help!!
G


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

There is a campsite a short train ride from Naples - Personally I wouldn't spend more than a day in Naples and even less if they still haven't collected the rubbish.

The International camping is inside the Naturalistic Park of the Solfatara of Pozzuoli in the crater of an ancient volcano of the Phlegrean Fields, approx. 10 km. north of Naples; it can be easily reached both by car as well as bus and train. The camping is in a strategic position for excursions to Naples, Pompei, Capri, Ischia and the Sorrentine peninsula.
The Camping offers numerous services:

It is equipped with columns for electrical power; standard bathroom set of bathtub, sinks, hot water showers; camper service for water filling and drainage; natural saunas; washers and dryers (coin operated), internet point.
Hot showers, hot water, electrical power and visits to the Naturalistic Park of the Solfatara, are free.

The camping also offers an ample size swimming pool of 180 square mt. with surrounding grass lawn, reserved only to the campers, with sun beds, ombrellas and lifeguard service.

The camping offers numerous extra services such as:

• The Snack Restaurant, with tourist menu and traditional Italian dishes; you can also arrange special deals for groups.

Campeggio Vulcano Solfatara

Keith


----------

